# Welcome



## lonegull (Nov 30, 2014)

New to sailnet, owner of an Alajuela 38, Lone Gull. Created in 1977 / hull #8, she moved to Port Townsend WA for fit out. Lone Gull has spent the majority of her life in the PNW, with several trips south of the border. I am the third owner with ambitions of great adventure. Between dreams of voyaging, I have set a three year goal to update Lone Gull (doesn't need a lot as she was kept in wonderful condition), work off a list of to-dos, retire and venture out. I have a willing partner...life is good.

Should any of you have a similar craft, I am interested in electrical system examples; battery location, wiring harnesses, inverters/converts, etc. Need to refresh her nervous system before exploring the myriad options in electronics!


----------

